# dash pad cover



## LARRY HANSON (Dec 22, 2013)

has any one tried the dash pad cover i found in Ames catalog how does it fit and how hard is it to install


----------



## tpdjrp (Oct 7, 2015)

One you remove the glove box door, it easy to install. The fit is not perfect but is okay for daily driver. Be sure to glue it down good


----------

